# I failed the POWER PE Please Help!



## HotFudge

I have been on this forum gathering tips and advice from people that failed in the past and i used it to prepare myself for this exam in April. Unfortunately i didn't pass either. I had the key study materials that i got really familiar with and i was very confident going into the exam but came out feeling defeated. I don't want to say i had a bad test day but i fee like studying for 4 hours a day 5 days a week for 3 full months should have gotten me more than ready for this exam. I even cut out distractions like games, going out drinking and devoted my entire time to prepping for this exam. I did not take an online course however, i had the Test-masters book as well as the EEPRM. Below is a full list of what i used in preparation of the exam

1. Complex imaginary Test 1-4 i went through this twice and felt really good about myself.

2. Testmaster Booklet and practice exams 

3. PPI EEPRM, Ancilarries and the practice exams that comes with it.

4. Graffeo - Guide to passing the Power PE book (Fantastic book by the way)

5. Wilde book, didnt help soo much

6. NEC code book

7. NESC code book

8. NFPA book

9. NCEES Practice exam on my third try i was in the mid 80's

I am just soo confused right now, because the parts i thought i failed on the exam, i actually did great in and i did terrible in the basics like Measurement and instrumentation, Protection and Power System performance which was all shocking since i thought i aced those problem during the exam. I know this is a long post, but i have no where to go but here and seeing how you guys helped others, i am hoping for the same here as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## satrianic

what was your score if I may ask


----------



## HotFudge

satrianic said:


> what was your score if I may ask


I made a 68 i was able to see my score on the TBPE website


----------



## satrianic

Now I feel extremely lucky. I passed with 70%. 1 wrong answer and I would be studying for next 5 month. sorry to hear about your loss though.


----------



## justin-hawaii

Hi HotFudge,

I am sorry that you did not pass.  I sent you a PM with some info.  I was wondering if you had your diagnostics, this should help to focus our help on this forum.  Thank you.


----------



## HotFudge

Below is my diagnostics for this exam


----------



## HotFudge

satrianic said:


> Now I feel extremely lucky. I passed with 70%. 1 wrong answer and I would be studying for next 5 month. sorry to hear about your loss though.


I will be making sure i know more about the conceptual part of this exam this time around


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Something isn't adding up on this. 39/80 equals a 68%?

Did they happen to mention 13 questions being tossed?

Studying concepts rather than practice tests is what got me over the hump. I had diagnostics that were much, much worse than this.

It is a major gut punch to not succeed, but you can do it. Many different approaches to tackle this test. Just got to find the best for you. It took me 4 times to figure it out.

Never give up!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## HotFudge

Ken PE 3.1 said:


> Something isn't adding up on this. 39/80 equals a 68%?
> 
> Did they happen to mention 13 questions being tossed?
> 
> Studying concepts rather than practice tests is what got me over the hump. I had diagnostics that were much, much worse than this.
> 
> It is a major gut punch to not succeed, but you can do it. Many different approaches to tackle this test. Just got to find the best for you. It took me 4 times to figure it out.
> 
> Never give up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


It's a 58 i didn't know i typed a 68...I have been in a funk sorry for the misinformation


----------



## HotFudge

HotFudge said:


> I made a 68 i was able to see my score on the TBPE website


This should have said 58..im sorry about the error


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

HotFudge said:


> 35 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.1 said: Something isn't adding up on this. 39/80 equals a 68%? Did they happen to mention 13 questions being tossed?
> 
> Studying concepts rather than practice tests is what got me over the hump. I had diagnostics that were much, much worse than this.
> 
> It is a major gut punch to not succeed, but you can do it. Many different approaches to tackle this test. Just got to find the best for you. It took me 4 times to figure it out.
> 
> Never give up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 58 i didn't know i typed a 68...I have been in a funk sorry for the misinformation
Click to expand...

I can definitely understand that. Hang in there, you can do it.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriors never break

Hotfudge I know exactly how you're feeling now!!! I felt confident going to the exam and almost confident coming out of it! 

Now I'm really confused about NCEES scoring system. Do they calculate the percentages in Texas only considering Texas test takers? Or it is the same nation wide? California doesn't give you any percentage but we have the same diagnostics. I know it doesn't matter right now ... thinking about how close we were to passing only adds to the misery! I have 48/80 based on my diagnostics.

I'm in this with you. I really feel this forum can help us to gather all our motivation and strength again for studying.


----------



## JamesTX

Fudge-

Sorry to hear about your result, I understand your pain and frustration.  Something to consider, from reading your original post, is not to overwork it by constantly studying.  Granted, you should sacrifice some leisurely activities but I wouldn't say to the point where you are constantly trying to shove your brain full of topics and concepts...because at the end of the day all you've done is be on a 3-4 month cram session.  And to add to all of that, you have a full time job to attend to, if I assume correctly.  At some point, you need to cut loose and let your mind relax!

My advice would be to save your studying and independent review sessions for 3-4 hours a day on weekend days/nights (Friday included)...and maybe skip a weekend or two for an out of town getaway, etc.  After normal study hours, take some time to relax, have a beer/drink, play some Call of Duty, etc.

Next, I would organize all of my notes from school and use those during your independent study along with the references you listed above -- chances are there is LOTS of good information in there that you didn't know you had but you might have already learned...no sense in trying to relearn it using different techniques when it was taught to you using methods that get you to the exact same solution.

I would also consider taking a review course.  I took PPI with Bobby Rauf and found it helpful.  Towards the middle to middle-end of the course, start taking "mock-exams"...meaning wake up early one Saturday morning, sit down in a quiet place at 8 am and start the 8 hour exam split into an AM and PM session each with 40 questions and take a 1 hour lunch.  Try to mimic the exam as much as possible (time yourself and HOLD TRUE to that time, put "Do Not Disturb" signs on the door, turn off your cell phone, etc.)  For the mock exams, I would suggest taking 2 of them and try to take practice exams that you haven't seen before and DO NOT grade them until you have completed both the AM and PM session.

Finally, I would say to try not to overthink things too much and know that your mind needs rest!  Keep at it and you will undoubtedly pass!


----------



## Don 3.0

HotFudge- I used the exact same materials as you but without Testmasters. I think those materials are enough to get you through. I suggest when you start studying again, take each question slowly. Read the question 3-4 times. Look for keywords as these will determine how to properly solve the problem. Sometimes they give you too much information that makes you think a certain equation will work. Read the given solution 3-4 times also, and understand why it was solved that way. Do NOT simply jot down the equation they used without understanding why it was used in that manner. If you don't understand why it was solved that way, then you've successfully identified a weakness that you need to work on for the next exam.

For example, take a look at the NCEES Power practice problem #110. It is asking for the line current, given a load (unit in kVA) between 2 phases, and ph-ph (line-line) voltage. Normally when we see "3-phase" systems we automatically jump to using the equation I = S / [V*sqrt(3)]. They even toss the "lagging power factor" to further confuse you. You can easily solve this question in 30 seconds if you just pay attention to the details: Given load is already in kVA, not in Watts, so you don't need to use the PF at all. Line-Line voltage is given, not Line-Neutral, so you don't need the sqrt(3) factor either. In the end, the answer is I=S / V where S is the given KVA load and V is the given line-line voltage.

In summary: look for keywords, understand what the question wants. I believe if you approach it this way you'll succeed in October. Good luck.


----------



## stevetom84

This was my 2nd time taking the exam and luckily, this time I passed. The first time around (last October), I took the School of PE course and failed with a score of 45/80. This time around I retook the School of PE course, using the free repeat, and used the diagnostics from the previous exam to study harder on the areas I did poor on. Overall, I think the School of PE course is worthwhile. They provide a ton of notes and example problems, and these were one of primary resources I used in the exam. I also created sheets that organized all example/practice tests problems, so I could easily find similar problems to what is being asked in the exam. In addition to the School of PE material and problem sheets I created, I took the NEC handbook, NESC, ANSI device number wikipedia page, complex imaginary practice tests, NCEES practice test, and Power Reference Manual.

Looking at your diagnostics, I would suggest taking a review course of some sort and try not to get discouraged.


----------



## BigWheel

Hang in there, Fudge, you can do it. Do you work in a field where you work with three-phase power or use codes and standards?


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Good advice from the earlier posts. Three things that I will reemphasize are

Try a review class,

Prepare a very thorough note sheet. Take your time on this. It took me 2-3 weeks. Helps to drive home the concepts.

Organize your notes. Cross reference your information with sample test problems. Sometimes the key thing is being able to find stuff quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

I will add two other bits of advice. Get a copy of the Spinup sample test book. The problems drive home basic concepts and the introduction has an excellent approach to taking the test. Also, the NEC portion can be challenging but if studied and approached properly is something you can get almost 100% correct. Complex Imaginary publishes a NEC drill book that is excellent. If you just work a third of the problems I think you'll be in good shape. It teaches you how to approach the problems so that you can find the answers quickly in your NEC book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Math

Does anyone know how can I see my score?


----------



## Math

I'm in California it  dos not show me the score!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3

Math said:


> I'm in California it  dos not show me the score!!!!!!!!


TX is the only state that shows score. And trust me, at this point, you're better off not knowing. Keep at it.


----------



## HotFudge

Warriors never break said:


> Hotfudge I know exactly how you're feeling now!!! I felt confident going to the exam and almost confident coming out of it!
> 
> Now I'm really confused about NCEES scoring system. Do they calculate the percentages in Texas only considering Texas test takers? Or it is the same nation wide? California doesn't give you any percentage but we have the same diagnostics. I know it doesn't matter right now ... thinking about how close we were to passing only adds to the misery! I have 48/80 based on my diagnostics.
> 
> I'm in this with you. I really feel this forum can help us to gather all our motivation and strength again for studying.


Yes the scores are only calculated for Texas takers from what i know...thanks for the encouragement i am sorry you didn't pass it either and i wish you the best come October as well.


----------



## HotFudge

JamesTX said:


> Fudge-
> 
> Sorry to hear about your result, I understand your pain and frustration.  Something to consider, from reading your original post, is not to overwork it by constantly studying.  Granted, you should sacrifice some leisurely activities but I wouldn't say to the point where you are constantly trying to shove your brain full of topics and concepts...because at the end of the day all you've done is be on a 3-4 month cram session.  And to add to all of that, you have a full time job to attend to, if I assume correctly.  At some point, you need to cut loose and let your mind relax!
> 
> My advice would be to save your studying and independent review sessions for 3-4 hours a day on weekend days/nights (Friday included)...and maybe skip a weekend or two for an out of town getaway, etc.  After normal study hours, take some time to relax, have a beer/drink, play some Call of Duty, etc.
> 
> Next, I would organize all of my notes from school and use those during your independent study along with the references you listed above -- chances are there is LOTS of good information in there that you didn't know you had but you might have already learned...no sense in trying to relearn it using different techniques when it was taught to you using methods that get you to the exact same solution.
> 
> I would also consider taking a review course.  I took PPI with Bobby Rauf and found it helpful.  Towards the middle to middle-end of the course, start taking "mock-exams"...meaning wake up early one Saturday morning, sit down in a quiet place at 8 am and start the 8 hour exam split into an AM and PM session each with 40 questions and take a 1 hour lunch.  Try to mimic the exam as much as possible (time yourself and HOLD TRUE to that time, put "Do Not Disturb" signs on the door, turn off your cell phone, etc.)  For the mock exams, I would suggest taking 2 of them and try to take practice exams that you haven't seen before and DO NOT grade them until you have completed both the AM and PM session.
> 
> Finally, I would say to try not to overthink things too much and know that your mind needs rest!  Keep at it and you will undoubtedly pass!


Come to think of it you have a valid point, i was pretty much a robot and felt like i was cramming everything. Every problem on the exam i could easily find somewhere to reference it since i was sooo familiar with my personal notes and i knew where everything was (based on organization of topics and formulas). I do need to simulate the full practice exam on a weekend. i will need some new practice exam material since i have done most of the practice exam out there over 3 times. I will be sure to take a break and start afresh with a new mentality. Thanks for the advice


----------



## HotFudge

Don 3.0 said:


> HotFudge- I used the exact same materials as you but without Testmasters. I think those materials are enough to get you through. I suggest when you start studying again, take each question slowly. Read the question 3-4 times. Look for keywords as these will determine how to properly solve the problem. Sometimes they give you too much information that makes you think a certain equation will work. Read the given solution 3-4 times also, and understand why it was solved that way. Do NOT simply jot down the equation they used without understanding why it was used in that manner. If you don't understand why it was solved that way, then you've successfully identified a weakness that you need to work on for the next exam.
> 
> For example, take a look at the NCEES Power practice problem #110. It is asking for the line current, given a load (unit in kVA) between 2 phases, and ph-ph (line-line) voltage. Normally when we see "3-phase" systems we automatically jump to using the equation I = S / [V*sqrt(3)]. They even toss the "lagging power factor" to further confuse you. You can easily solve this question in 30 seconds if you just pay attention to the details: Given load is already in kVA, not in Watts, so you don't need to use the PF at all. Line-Line voltage is given, not Line-Neutral, so you don't need the sqrt(3) factor either. In the end, the answer is I=S / V where S is the given KVA load and V is the given line-line voltage.
> 
> In summary: look for keywords, understand what the question wants. I believe if you approach it this way you'll succeed in October. Good luck.


Thinking back on the exam i probably got baited into using the errant information in the problems because i had an answer for almost every question and i felt ok about the test. Thanks for the tips...some questions i was able to eyeball and i use my references to solve however, i will be more careful reading the questions over and that should help now that i have been in the exam setting i know what to expect.


----------



## HotFudge

BigWheel said:


> Hang in there, Fudge, you can do it. Do you work in a field where you work with three-phase power or use codes and standards?


Thanks bud! Yes i do but only use the NESC, i did a bunch of problems with NEC and i got a good hang of it, the problems on the test were just topics i never covered based on the problems i practiced with.


----------



## HotFudge

KatyLied P.E. said:


> I will add two other bits of advice. Get a copy of the Spinup sample test book. The problems drive home basic concepts and the introduction has an excellent approach to taking the test. Also, the NEC portion can be challenging but if studied and approached properly is something you can get almost 100% correct. Complex Imaginary publishes a NEC drill book that is excellent. If you just work a third of the problems I think you'll be in good shape. It teaches you how to approach the problems so that you can find the answers quickly in your NEC book.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> KatyLied P.E. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice from the earlier posts. Three things that I will reemphasize are
> 
> Try a review class,
> 
> Prepare a very thorough note sheet. Take your time on this. It took me 2-3 weeks. Helps to drive home the concepts.
> 
> Organize your notes. Cross reference your information with sample test problems. Sometimes the key thing is being able to find stuff quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The look up problems were nice and easy to find but I didn't solve the NEC drill book problems i will be cranking those out for sure since i came across some problems that i had never seen before on the test. What review class would you recommend? I have my notes organized and tabbed each topic area. Formulas, concepts are highlighted and i know where to find them. I just need to get the spin ups and get the basic concepts down. i was soo worried about this exam being soo hard and i might have missed out on the basics that i was supposed to know.
Click to expand...

The look up problems were nice and easy to find but I didn't solve the NEC drill book problems i will be cranking those out for sure since i came across some problems that i had never seen before on the test. What review class would you recommend? I have my notes organized and tabbed each topic area. Formulas, concepts are highlighted and i know where to find them. I just need to get the spin ups and get the basic concepts down. i was soo worried about this exam being soo hard and i might have missed out on the basics that i was supposed to know.


----------



## HotFudge

stevetom84 said:


> This was my 2nd time taking the exam and luckily, this time I passed. The first time around (last October), I took the School of PE course and failed with a score of 45/80. This time around I retook the School of PE course, using the free repeat, and used the diagnostics from the previous exam to study harder on the areas I did poor on. Overall, I think the School of PE course is worthwhile. They provide a ton of notes and example problems, and these were one of primary resources I used in the exam. I also created sheets that organized all example/practice tests problems, so I could easily find similar problems to what is being asked in the exam. In addition to the School of PE material and problem sheets I created, I took the NEC handbook, NESC, ANSI device number wikipedia page, complex imaginary practice tests, NCEES practice test, and Power Reference Manual.
> 
> Looking at your diagnostics, I would suggest taking a review course of some sort and try not to get discouraged.


 Absolutely will look into SOPE everyone i asked about the PPI course said the instructor read word for word from the slides so i thought i'd just get the materials and self study instead. Is SOPE more structured and do they actually teach rather than read slides to you?


----------



## Owism

HotFudge said:


> Absolutely will look into SOPE everyone i asked about the PPI course said the instructor read word for word from the slides so i thought i'd just get the materials and self study instead. Is SOPE more structured and do they actually teach rather than read slides to you?


I took SOPE last fall as well as this spring. Depends ont he instructor. last fall all the topics were covered by Dr. Nieves and I and others complained a lot about his method and SOPE got us new instructors, one new instructor per topic. Two were great, the other two were doing the whole reading slide thing but I benefited a lot from the other two. No doubt. highly recommend. 
 

The most important part is tabbing all the notes, i used those notes the most this time around but didnt do so last fall. I tabbed it so much and used it a lot during my practice tests. (HIGHLY RECOMMEND Complex IMaginary practice tests and code drill book)

HOpe that helps. Keep it up. Practice lots. youll get it.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

I really liked the GA Tech review course. The videos are a few years old but I still found them useful. The instructor checks his email and will respond to questions within 24 hours. G Tech and SOPE seem to get the best reviews on this forum. I've stated this in many posts before but if there is something you can't just understand Google or look on YouTube. I attempted the test twice in the late '90's and did not pass. When I finally passed it in April '14 the biggest difference was the Internet and taking a review course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

G Tech also does a good job of teaching the basics and he reviews a significant number of NCEES sample test problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

lusone:  for GA Tech power PE review course.


----------



## HotFudge

Owism said:


> I took SOPE last fall as well as this spring. Depends ont he instructor. last fall all the topics were covered by Dr. Nieves and I and others complained a lot about his method and SOPE got us new instructors, one new instructor per topic. Two were great, the other two were doing the whole reading slide thing but I benefited a lot from the other two. No doubt. highly recommend.
> 
> 
> The most important part is tabbing all the notes, i used those notes the most this time around but didnt do so last fall. I tabbed it so much and used it a lot during my practice tests. (HIGHLY RECOMMEND Complex IMaginary practice tests and code drill book)
> 
> HOpe that helps. Keep it up. Practice lots. youll get it.


So my questions for you now is that how many hours on avg / day did you study the second go around? Did you start afresh or only focused on areas you struggled with?


----------



## HotFudge

KatyLied P.E. said:


> I really liked the GA Tech review course. The videos are a few years old but I still found them useful. The instructor checks his email and will respond to questions within 24 hours. G Tech and SOPE seem to get the best reviews on this forum. I've stated this in many posts before but if there is something you can't just understand Google or look on YouTube. I attempted the test twice in the late '90's and did not pass. When I finally passed it in April '14 the biggest difference was the Internet and taking a review course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








knight1fox3 said:


> lusone:  for GA Tech power PE review course.




I need some sort of review course to help out for sure I will have to pick from SOPE / GA Tech...hopefully more people that passed can weigh in on what courses they would best recommend.


----------



## knight1fox3

HotFudge said:


> I need some sort of review course to help out for sure I will have to pick from SOPE / GA Tech...hopefully more people that passed can weigh in on what courses they would best recommend.


In addition, if you do a quick search in this sub-forum for either course, you should be able to find a number of previous threads that provide some decent reviews on these courses.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

IMHO, assuming you have heard of it, I would not use the MGI prep course. There is a reason it is half the cost of courses like GA Tech. The problems are not similar to actual test problems. Supposedly it is endorsed by NSPE. Which amazes me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

I know this because I bought it because it was cheap. I was fortunate that my company footed the cost for the GA Tech course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotFudge

Never heard of MGI before...i guess there's a reason for that. Luckily my company is willing to pay for the costs for a review course...i have seen positive reviews about GA tech and SOPE so far. I will be signing up for one shortly.


----------



## Math

knight1fox3 said:


> TX is the only state that shows score. And trust me, at this point, you're better off not knowing. Keep at it.


Thanks


----------



## Owism

HotFudge said:


> So my questions for you now is that how many hours on avg / day did you study the second go around? Did you start afresh or only focused on areas you struggled with?


well the second time around I used CI as my guide to studying things I didnt know. Just went through it, 4 hours a day, 5 days a week. If i came across something I got wrong, I looked it up and fully understood it. Printed out anything I found online that helped me understand it, watched youtube videos explaining it.  I also signed up for the On demand School of PE course so I could watch recordings from last season and had access to the workshop problems, so I could go through them before the live classes started then I asked any questions during hte live classes. SOPE also allows you to email the instructor if you have a question outside the live classes.

The first time around i fully relied on the course to guide me through problems, I like the course workshop problems, but more problems the better and CI did it for me. I think I will sell it if anyone wants to PM me for it and other items I have. I'll do an advert as well i guess.

Also make sure you sit down one week before the exam for 8 full hours and take atleast one full practice exam, I tried to do two 8 hour exams in a row but i crashed so I stopped, but it really gets you in the zone on using your reference material and fixing anything you didnt tab properly before the exam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

HotFudge said:


> Never heard of MGI before...i guess there's a reason for that. Luckily my company is willing to pay for the costs for a review course...i have seen positive reviews about GA tech and SOPE so far. I will be signing up for one shortly.


GT has better notes unless SOPE really had an overhaul in the past few years. Less errors in the notes as well from what I remember.

If you get GT, use the binder as a template to build your own resources. Fill in the 'holes' with additional materials to supplement the material. Then of course, study your ass off.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2awesome

I cannot afford $1200 review course. What would be my options?


----------



## knight1fox3

Stephen2awesome said:


> I cannot afford $1200 review course. What would be my options?


Does your employer offer any sort of reimbursement incentive towards a review course?


----------



## Stephen2awesome

knight1fox3 said:


> Does your employer offer any sort of reimbursement incentive towards a review course?


Unfortunately no. It sucks.


----------



## HotFudge

Owism said:


> well the second time around I used CI as my guide to studying things I didnt know. Just went through it, 4 hours a day, 5 days a week. If i came across something I got wrong, I looked it up and fully understood it. Printed out anything I found online that helped me understand it, watched youtube videos explaining it.  I also signed up for the On demand School of PE course so I could watch recordings from last season and had access to the workshop problems, so I could go through them before the live classes started then I asked any questions during hte live classes. SOPE also allows you to email the instructor if you have a question outside the live classes.
> 
> The first time around i fully relied on the course to guide me through problems, I like the course workshop problems, but more problems the better and CI did it for me. I think I will sell it if anyone wants to PM me for it and other items I have. I'll do an advert as well i guess.
> 
> Also make sure you sit down one week before the exam for 8 full hours and take atleast one full practice exam, I tried to do two 8 hour exams in a row but i crashed so I stopped, but it really gets you in the zone on using your reference material and fixing anything you didnt tab properly before the exam


I have the CI problems and i averaged about 80% on those practice exams i liked them and they were kind of on par with the difficulty of the test...again i will make sure i fully understand how a problem is solved and gather tons of information on a problem area where i encounter issues.  Two full 8 hour exams in a row?!? That's Wild!


----------



## HotFudge

Ken PE 3.1 said:


> GT has better notes unless SOPE really had an overhaul in the past few years. Less errors in the notes as well from what I remember.
> 
> If you get GT, use the binder as a template to build your own resources. Fill in the 'holes' with additional materials to supplement the material. Then of course, study your ass off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Does GT give you the option of contacting the instructors or do you just have to watch the videos and just learn on your own??


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

HotFudge said:


> Does GT give you the option of contacting the instructors or do you just have to watch the videos and just learn on your own??


The videos are pre-recorded, but you can email the prof and he generally replies rather quickly.


----------



## BigWheel

HotFudge said:


> I need some sort of review course to help out for sure I will have to pick from SOPE / GA Tech...hopefully more people that passed can weigh in on what courses they would best recommend.


I used one of the vendors here, @Electrical PE Review, for my review course. The videos are prerecorded and the written material is concise. His website is laid out very well and each module concludes with a quiz to test comprehension and retention. The instructor (Zach Stone) was very responsive via email (responses to emailed questions generally received within 24 hours).

Zach doesn't simply read slides and monotonously recite material into the camera - you get a sense that he enjoys passing along the information and takes a real interest in your success. Much like the intro of Spin-Up, Zach's introduction was encouraging and helped put things in perspective.

Some of his later videos even show his calculator in the lower-left screen, from which I learned a lot of shortcuts (TI 36X Pro).

Overall, I would say that his course can prepare you if you go through the whole thing and supplement it with other references (PPI, CI, Spin-Up, etc). Don't worry about asking questions and pointing out anything that you don't think looks right - he's always gracious and appreciative if you do uncover an Easter egg.


----------



## HotFudge

Ken PE 3.1 said:


> The videos are pre-recorded, but you can email the prof and he generally replies rather quickly.


Good to know! Thanks...i recently recieved the SOPE binder from a collegue so i will look into it and see what they cover. Leaning towards GT now...should i ditch the test masters and PPI material I think i will i have too much material learning the same thing different ways.


----------



## ysj88

BigWheel said:


> I used one of the vendors here, @Electrical PE Review, for my review course. The videos are prerecorded and the written material is concise. His website is laid out very well and each module concludes with a quiz to test comprehension and retention. The instructor (Zach Stone) was very responsive via email (responses to emailed questions generally received within 24 hours).


I second his course. I found it early enough to not have to pay for it (it was free until earlier this year), but his explanations were great and notes were very detailed. Given the depth of information, I would say it's worth the price.


----------



## HotFudge

ysj88 said:


> I second his course. I found it early enough to not have to pay for it (it was free until earlier this year), but his explanations were great and notes were very detailed. Given the depth of information, I would say it's worth the price.






BigWheel said:


> I used one of the vendors here, @Electrical PE Review, for my review course. The videos are prerecorded and the written material is concise. His website is laid out very well and each module concludes with a quiz to test comprehension and retention. The instructor (Zach Stone) was very responsive via email (responses to emailed questions generally received within 24 hours).
> 
> Zach doesn't simply read slides and monotonously recite material into the camera - you get a sense that he enjoys passing along the information and takes a real interest in your success. Much like the intro of Spin-Up, Zach's introduction was encouraging and helped put things in perspective.
> 
> Some of his later videos even show his calculator in the lower-left screen, from which I learned a lot of shortcuts (TI 36X Pro).
> 
> Overall, I would say that his course can prepare you if you go through the whole thing and supplement it with other references (PPI, CI, Spin-Up, etc). Don't worry about asking questions and pointing out anything that you don't think looks right - he's always gracious and appreciative if you do uncover an Easter egg.


Thanks for your feedback. I will be examining my options and i hope the one i pick is best suited for me to learn and prepare for this October.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Owism said:


> well the second time around I used CI as my guide to studying things I didnt know. Just went through it, 4 hours a day, 5 days a week. If i came across something I got wrong, I looked it up and fully understood it. Printed out anything I found online that helped me understand it, watched youtube videos explaining it.  I also signed up for the On demand School of PE course so I could watch recordings from last season and had access to the workshop problems, so I could go through them before the live classes started then I asked any questions during hte live classes. SOPE also allows you to email the instructor if you have a question outside the live classes.
> 
> The first time around i fully relied on the course to guide me through problems, I like the course workshop problems, but more problems the better and CI did it for me. I think I will sell it if anyone wants to PM me for it and other items I have. I'll do an advert as well i guess.
> 
> Also make sure you sit down one week before the exam for 8 full hours and take atleast one full practice exam, I tried to do two 8 hour exams in a row but i crashed so I stopped, but it really gets you in the zone on using your reference material and fixing anything you didnt tab properly before the exam


lusone: I even went so far as to work a sample test each Saturday for the last month prior to the exam.  Either a CI or Spinup under simulated test conditions.  Whatever problems I struggled with I'd focus on studying that material the following week.  It does get you into the zone.


----------



## Owism

heres my books for sale if anyone wants them


----------



## BigWheel

KatyLied P.E. said:


> lusone: I even went so far as to work a sample test each Saturday for the last month prior to the exam.  Either a CI or Spinup under simulated test conditions.  Whatever problems I struggled with I'd focus on studying that material the following week.  It does get you into the zone.


I did the same thing after finishing the course. Practicing under exam conditions cannot be overstated. Time management is key.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

BigWheel said:


> I used one of the vendors here, @Electrical PE Review, for my review course. The videos are prerecorded and the written material is concise. His website is laid out very well and each module concludes with a quiz to test comprehension and retention. The instructor (Zach Stone) was very responsive via email (responses to emailed questions generally received within 24 hours).
> 
> Zach doesn't simply read slides and monotonously recite material into the camera - you get a sense that he enjoys passing along the information and takes a real interest in your success. Much like the intro of Spin-Up, Zach's introduction was encouraging and helped put things in perspective.
> 
> Some of his later videos even show his calculator in the lower-left screen, from which I learned a lot of shortcuts (TI 36X Pro).
> 
> Overall, I would say that his course can prepare you if you go through the whole thing and supplement it with other references (PPI, CI, Spin-Up, etc). Don't worry about asking questions and pointing out anything that you don't think looks right - he's always gracious and appreciative if you do uncover an Easter egg.






ysj88 said:


> I second his course. I found it early enough to not have to pay for it (it was free until earlier this year), but his explanations were great and notes were very detailed. Given the depth of information, I would say it's worth the price.




I appreciate the feedback and the mention from both of you, but I am mostly glad to hear that you found the material from the Electrical PE Review course both worthwhile and refreshing!


----------



## BigWheel

Electrical PE Review said:


> I appreciate the feedback and the mention from both of you, but I am mostly glad to hear that you found the material from the Electrical PE Review course both worthwhile and refreshing!


Absolutely!

I honestly feel that I passed _because _of your course. Keep at it it, Zach! Anyone taking your course would benefit from your course and your willingness to provide personal support. 

I am not, in any way, devaluing other vendors or other courses; I'm simply relating my own first-person experience with @Electrical PE Review as a positive one. 

Full disclosure: I've not taken another review course aside from @Electrical PE Review. The reader's personal experience/mileage may vary.


----------



## Limamike

@Electrical PE Review let me add that while I didn't take Zach's course, I did go over some of the topics he covered. Leading / Lagging and transformers, he is by FAR the best source. I was already signed up for SOPE, so didn't feel I needed an additional course, but Zach's explanations are on point. Nice work


----------



## Zach Stone P.E.

Limamike said:


> @Electrical PE Review let me add that while I didn't take Zach's course, I did go over some of the topics he covered. Leading / Lagging and transformers, he is by FAR the best source. I was already signed up for SOPE, so didn't feel I needed an additional course, but Zach's explanations are on point. Nice work




Thanks Limamike!

Glad you found my material helpful.


----------



## HotFudge

Limamike said:


> @Electrical PE Review let me add that while I didn't take Zach's course, I did go over some of the topics he covered. Leading / Lagging and transformers, he is by FAR the best source. I was already signed up for SOPE, so didn't feel I needed an additional course, but Zach's explanations are on point. Nice work


Liammike so did you use both SOPE and Electrical PE review to study for your exam?


----------



## Limamike

HotFudge said:


> Liammike so did you use both SOPE and Electrical PE review to study for your exam?


@hotfudge, I didn't take the Electrical PE Review as a course. Zach had a bunch of videos on YouTube and I studied from several of them. 

I did take sope and sope made leaps and bounds in its progress of putting out a better product and teachers vs Nieves (who many people here have said was beyond terrible). That said, the topics on lead/lag/capacitive/inductive and transformers, none of the material I saw, was as clear as Zachs. For example,  when doing a circuit analysis on a Delta - Wye, the need to convert the delta to  Wye in order to make the analysis easier... Just small tricks, which I didn't see in grapheo, sope, ppi or the several other books I studied from. 

So, I think that is was a great complement


----------



## HotFudge

Limamike said:


> @hotfudge, I didn't take the Electrical PE Review as a course. Zach had a bunch of videos on YouTube and I studied from several of them.
> 
> I did take sope and sope made leaps and bounds in its progress of putting out a better product and teachers vs Nieves (who many people here have said was beyond terrible). That said, the topics on lead/lag/capacitive/inductive and transformers, none of the material I saw, was as clear as Zachs. For example,  when doing a circuit analysis on a Delta - Wye, the need to convert the delta to  Wye in order to make the analysis easier... Just small tricks, which I didn't see in grapheo, sope, ppi or the several other books I studied from.
> 
> So, I think that is was a great complement


Alrighty...sounds good. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Mobius

Limamike said:


> @hotfudge, I didn't take the Electrical PE Review as a course. Zach had a bunch of videos on YouTube and I studied from several of them.
> 
> I did take sope and sope made leaps and bounds in its progress of putting out a better product and teachers vs Nieves (who many people here have said was beyond terrible). That said, the topics on lead/lag/capacitive/inductive and transformers, none of the material I saw, was as clear as Zachs. For example,  when doing a circuit analysis on a Delta - Wye, the need to convert the delta to  Wye in order to make the analysis easier... Just small tricks, which I didn't see in grapheo, sope, ppi or the several other books I studied from.
> 
> So, I think that is was a great complement


I did the same thing exactly.  I took SOPE, but watched several of the EPER videos.  If I had known about Zach's course before I paid for SOPE I probably would have done that one instead.  And the comment about Nieves... Well I try to be nice, but yeah.  One of my main issues was that the depth of instruction was random.  Some topics were dealt with in fine detail for long periods of time which took away from time for other topics.  Those topics were merely mentioned in passing.  And it turns out some of the more detailed topics discussed were less relevant.  I understand that there are probabilities of certain types of questions, but the focus on detail seemed random and not exactly in line with the actual test in too many cases.  But that's me.


----------



## sayed

keep at it hot fudge!

you don't want to end up having to take it 4+ times then troll around these boards for years just because


----------



## HotFudge

sayed said:


> keep at it hot fudge!
> 
> you don't want to end up having to take it 4+ times then troll around these boards for years just because


I hope not to take it 4 times!! I plan on sharing my study techniques once i do pass as well. Crazy thing is that, both of my study buddies that only studied half the time both passed. Discouraging but hey gotta keep at it right? Thanks for the positive reminder!


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

HotFudge said:


> I hope not to take it 4 times!! I plan on sharing my study techniques once i do pass as well. Crazy thing is that, both of my study buddies that only studied half the time both passed. Discouraging but hey gotta keep at it right? Thanks for the positive reminder!


Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason as to who passes and who doesn't.  At times it can be more luck than knowledge. I will say that sometimes, and I'm not saying that this would work for you, it's best to wait and take it again rather than taking the test back-to-back.  I did back to back my first two attempts and failed.  Sometimes it's good to sit out a session, gather your thoughts and then take it.  It's easy to want to jump back in thinking that you'll forget something if you don't.  Waiting allows you to gather your thoughts, fully evaluate what you need to focus on and firm up your process.  Although I waited waaaaaaay too long to take it my third time I was in a much better mental state and was finally able to pass.  Only you know what works for you.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

An additional thought.  let's say you decide to take the test in Spring '18.  Well maybe you take a class like GA Tech in Fall '17.  You can really dive deep into the material without having the pressure of knowing the test is 3-4 months away.  I the spring you'll still have access to the videos as you work CI, Spinup, etc.  Just an idea.


----------



## HotFudge

KatyLied P.E. said:


> Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason as to who passes and who doesn't.  At times it can be more luck than knowledge. I will say that sometimes, and I'm not saying that this would work for you, it's best to wait and take it again rather than taking the test back-to-back.  I did back to back my first two attempts and failed.  Sometimes it's good to sit out a session, gather your thoughts and then take it.  It's easy to want to jump back in thinking that you'll forget something if you don't.  Waiting allows you to gather your thoughts, fully evaluate what you need to focus on and firm up your process.  Although I waited waaaaaaay too long to take it my third time I was in a much better mental state and was finally able to pass.  Only you know what works for you.


The reason i am wanting to take it again in October is because someone told me that it will count against me if i don't take it. Like the 4 times in three years rule?? So i was not trying to risk that. Plus i have taken two months off now since the day i stopped studying so i feel ready to embark on this journey again. I am a single lad with nothing but time on my hands right now. My workload will be intense in the spring as well so it's best for me to prep now with less pressure than having to deal with too much come spring.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

HotFudge said:


> The reason i am wanting to take it again in October is because someone told me that it will count against me if i don't take it. Like the 4 times in three years rule?? So i was not trying to risk that. Plus i have taken two months off now since the day i stopped studying so i feel ready to embark on this journey again. I am a single lad with nothing but time on my hands right now. My workload will be intense in the spring as well so it's best for me to prep now with less pressure than having to deal with too much come spring.


I hope you get it this time. I know the pain of having to restudy over and over again to get this done. You can do it!



sayed said:


> keep at it hot fudge!
> 
> you don't want to end up having to take it 4+ times then troll around these boards for years just because


Hanging around here after multiple attempts does not make one a troll.


----------



## lisfs

HotFudge said:


> The reason i am wanting to take it again in October is because someone told me that it will count against me if i don't take it. Like the 4 times in three years rule?? So i was not trying to risk that. Plus i have taken two months off now since the day i stopped studying so i feel ready to embark on this journey again. I am a single lad with nothing but time on my hands right now. My workload will be intense in the spring as well so it's best for me to prep now with less pressure than having to deal with too much come spring.


@HotFudge, Another reason for taking it every time is to make sure that you don't miss out on an exam that has more of the material that you know well.  We all try to study the same thing and maybe a little of new material each time we take this exam.  Each time, the exam will cover different things and if you're lucky you will sit in an exam where it covers a lot or most of the stuff you know.  Then, you will ace it!  I'd hate it knowing that I would have passed the time I decide not to sit in and that time turned out to be an exam that I know most of the material and pass.  Another reason for that is to keep your mind fresh; keep it exercised.  I believe that the more your brains exercise, the better they will do and the sharper they will become.  I've taken the exam every single time and passed on my 3rd try.  I'm glad I never skipped any cycle.  Good luck to you and don't give up.  You will make it!


----------



## HotFudge

OldenEngineer said:


> @HotFudge, Another reason for taking it every time is to make sure that you don't miss out on an exam that has more of the material that you know well.  We all try to study the same thing and maybe a little of new material each time we take this exam.  Each time, the exam will cover different things and if you're lucky you will sit in an exam where it covers a lot or most of the stuff you know.  Then, you will ace it!  I'd hate it knowing that I would have passed the time I decide not to sit in and that time turned out to be an exam that I know most of the material and pass.  Another reason for that is to keep your mind fresh; keep it exercised.  I believe that the more your brains exercise, the better they will do and the sharper they will become.  I've taken the exam every single time and passed on my 3rd try.  I'm glad I never skipped any cycle.  Good luck to you and don't give up.  You will make it!


I agree. Studying shouldn't be much of an hassle because i have a goal so i am motivated rather than bummed to study. I just need fresh materials to look at and i am thinking of signing up for a course in July. I honestly did not think the practice exams i took really prepped me for the exam (maybe like 30%). For you guys that took the exam multiple times, did you go back and take the same practice tests and use them as your study guide? I took my practice exams soo many times that i just know how to solve the problem now and i am in need of fresh material that i have never seen before. What other sources of practice exams did you use?


----------



## HotFudge

Ken PE 3.1 said:


> I hope you get it this time. I know the pain of having to restudy over and over again to get this done. You can do it!
> 
> Hanging around here after multiple attempts does not make one a troll.


I am and I will! Thanks for y'll support day in and day out it means alot.


----------



## lisfs

HotFudge said:


> I agree. Studying shouldn't be much of an hassle because i have a goal so i am motivated rather than bummed to study. I just need fresh materials to look at and i am thinking of signing up for a course in July. I honestly did not think the practice exams i took really prepped me for the exam (maybe like 30%). For you guys that took the exam multiple times, did you go back and take the same practice tests and use them as your study guide? I took my practice exams soo many times that i just know how to solve the problem now and i am in need of fresh material that i have never seen before. What other sources of practice exams did you use?


I signed up for Georgia Tech PE Prep.  It's an online course with pre-recorded videos.  The course came with a thick (3-inch) binder, from which I used to make tons of notes that were extremely helpful during the exams.  I was able to solve several problems from just my notes &amp; quick formula references from my notes derived from Georgia Tech Binder.  I think the short-cuts &amp; summary of formulas in the binder are invaluable.  I did the same as you; took sample exam questions from NCEES and all 4 editions from Complex Imaginary.  I also used the Complex Imaginary Code Drill book to study for NEC code questions.  It was very challenging for me to learn the NEC codes; never had experience with it before.  I used the Code Drill book along with tabs bought from Amazon to label the NEC book + the McHenry index look up.  I'm sure I got the majority or all of the NEC code questions correct this past time to allow me to pass.


----------



## HotFudge

OldenEngineer said:


> I signed up for Georgia Tech PE Prep.  It's an online course with pre-recorded videos.  The course came with a thick (3-inch) binder, from which I used to make tons of notes that were extremely helpful during the exams.  I was able to solve several problems from just my notes &amp; quick formula references from my notes derived from Georgia Tech Binder.  I think the short-cuts &amp; summary of formulas in the binder are invaluable.  I did the same as you; took sample exam questions from NCEES and all 4 editions from Complex Imaginary.  I also used the Complex Imaginary Code Drill book to study for NEC code questions.  It was very challenging for me to learn the NEC codes; never had experience with it before.  I used the Code Drill book along with tabs bought from Amazon to label the NEC book + the McHenry index look up.  I'm sure I got the majority or all of the NEC code questions correct this past time to allow me to pass.


So did you just self study on your previous attempts with CI and NCEES practice exams? I know a course will help structure me this time around i just need practice problems that i haven't done before to have a new look at subject matters that i struggled on. NEC codes i am having to learn from scratch but its been a great learning experience and new so i am enjoying that part.


----------



## lisfs

HotFudge said:


> So did you just self study on your previous attempts with CI and NCEES practice exams? I know a course will help structure me this time around i just need practice problems that i haven't done before to have a new look at subject matters that i struggled on. NEC codes i am having to learn from scratch but its been a great learning experience and new so i am enjoying that part.


Yes, self study with practice exams, some text books &amp; information collected from online &amp; this forum.  My experience is that practice exams are hit or miss.   When I did the practice exams, the problems were all so easy.  On the exam, many questions literally caused me headache.  Try to learn the concepts and have a good grasp on basic things like Per-Unit, Voltage Drop, Symmetrical Analysis etc... and work problems forward and backward and try to see if other questions/values maybe asked of you given some different parameters.  Georgia Tech course's lecture was about 60% good for me, because I didn't get much from Fault Analysis' lectures.  The binder I got from the course was extremely helpful to me.  I decided to go cover to cover slowly so that I could understand it more.  From there, I made myself a set of note in a 1-inch binder to bring to the exam.  I used my note binder 80% (the other 20% was for NEC code, index, NESC, and various text books) of the time during the exam.  Make good notes and know where everything is so you can refer to the subject without wasting much time during the exam.


----------



## HotFudge

OldenEngineer said:


> Yes, self study with practice exams, some text books &amp; information collected from online &amp; this forum.  My experience is that practice exams are hit or miss.   When I did the practice exams, the problems were all so easy.  On the exam, many questions literally caused me headache.  Try to learn the concepts and have a good grasp on basic things like Per-Unit, Voltage Drop, Symmetrical Analysis etc... and work problems forward and backward and try to see if other questions/values maybe asked of you given some different parameters.  Georgia Tech course's lecture was about 60% good for me, because I didn't get much from Fault Analysis' lectures.  The binder I got from the course was extremely helpful to me.  I decided to go cover to cover slowly so that I could understand it more.  From there, I made myself a set of note in a 1-inch binder to bring to the exam.  I used my note binder 80% (the other 20% was for NEC code, index, NESC, and various text books) of the time during the exam.  Make good notes and know where everything is so you can refer to the subject without wasting much time during the exam.


Exactly! This is why i said the practice problems did not prep me for the exam (personally). I just wonder how people use same or even less material and are good to go. I do need to in-grain the concepts as this test covers only about an inch deep of the topics that are covered on the exam. I spent soo much time on fault analysis and all the methods to solve faults and got hit with the conceptual questions instead. My hand made binder had formulas and definitions sorted into their respective topics and i did not have much use for them since the conceptual questions all required a firm solid knowledge of the basics and without that you are pretty much doomed.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

HotFudge said:


> Exactly! This is why i said the practice problems did not prep me for the exam (personally). I just wonder how people use same or even less material and are good to go. I do need to in-grain the concepts as this test covers only about an inch deep of the topics that are covered on the exam. I spent soo much time on fault analysis and all the methods to solve faults and got hit with the conceptual questions instead. My hand made binder had formulas and definitions sorted into their respective topics and i did not have much use for them since the conceptual questions all required a firm solid knowledge of the basics and without that you are pretty much doomed.


The thing that helped me to pass was categorizing example problems and notes according to the exam breakdown. Which essentially means that the same example might show up in 3 or 4 sections. It helped reinforce the formulas needed for a particular style problem, plus you have all the notes at your fingertips when you flip to the section. I also made comments as to which reference covered the particular topic best. It worked for me after 3 attempts at the "do practice problems nonstop for 4 months" mentality.

No one way is good for everyone, you just have to find the way that works for you. Organization was my key to success.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

OldenEngineer said:


> I signed up for Georgia Tech PE Prep.  It's an online course with pre-recorded videos.  The course came with a thick (3-inch) binder, from which I used to make tons of notes that were extremely helpful during the exams.  I was able to solve several problems from just my notes &amp; quick formula references from my notes derived from Georgia Tech Binder.  I think the short-cuts &amp; summary of formulas in the binder are invaluable.  I did the same as you; took sample exam questions from NCEES and all 4 editions from Complex Imaginary.  I also used the Complex Imaginary Code Drill book to study for NEC code questions.  It was very challenging for me to learn the NEC codes; never had experience with it before.  I used the Code Drill book along with tabs bought from Amazon to label the NEC book + the McHenry index look up.  I'm sure I got the majority or all of the NEC code questions correct this past time to allow me to pass.


lusone:


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Probably more than you want to know about my strategy and resources.  This is from a post of mine from several years back.  I put in about 300 hours. These were the books I took in with me.  This was my third time taking the test and I passed.  There was a 17 year gap between my 2nd and 3rd attempts.  The first two times I took the exam I had AOL and CompuServe accounts. ( Do some of you even know what those are?).  Thank God for the "internets" and its "world wide webs". :B

Two three ring binders. Composed of GA Tech material, solved problems, and miscellaneous info I printed from the internet. One of the binders was the GA Tech one. By the time I included all the supplemental info I had to split it in two. GA Tech really gives you a good foundation. It also has a good section on code and NESC. I also cross referenced information sections with sample test problems

Camara reference manual along with the associated sample test and solved problems. the reference manual came in handy but I did not really use the other two books.

Graffeo book. Electrical Engineers Guide to Passing the PE Exam. Handy reference manual good and concise. Good lighting and wattmeter info. I recommend a good cursory reading of this book. A nice amount of miscellaneous info which could come in handy. Good section on CT's. also has helpful sample test.

Complex Imaginary sample tests. Good sections on ideal transformers, motors, and code problems. Some problems are on par with actual exam problems.

Spin Up exams. Problems are not as difficult as exam problems but they focus on details which come in handy during exam.

NEC handbook, as opposed to actual NEC book. The additional, clear explanations worked better for me.

Grainger and Stevenson's Power System Analysis. I used it more as moral support than an actual reference.

NESC book. Focus more on NEC as opposed to NESC. I would recommend becoming familiar with the basic goals of NESC and what it covers and doesn't cover. If you read through NESC introduction I think that will be sufficient. There are some who've had different experiences with the NESC so make sure you take the book with you.

Complex Imaginary NEC drill book. I highly recommend getting this. Time was tight so I only worked through about a third of the book. the drills helped me become familiar with where the topics were located. As I attempted each problem I would underline the nouns in each question. then go to the index, look up the nouns and go from there. You just have to grind it out but if you use that process you should be able to answer the drill problems in 6 minutes or less. I felt really good about the NEC test questions as a result of this book.

As I worked through each sample test, if I couldn't find the answer in my reference book I would google it. I'd then print that info out and add to my notebook. A lot of this included PLC's, VFD's, GFCI's, harmonics, voltage classifications, short circuit calc, generation prime movers, load flows/bus types and any other subject I couldn't find.

NCEES sample test. Good overall study guide. Know different ways that the problems can be asked. I only carried in the 2011 edition but also had 2009. Problems are exactly the same. 2009 contained a lot of general info which is now found on NCEES website. My guess is NCEES wanted to be able to quickly update any rule/guideline changes. If I have to do it again I will spend a little more time on this test.

Finally spin-Up suggested a good test day strategy.

1) Don't skip around the test but go through each problem in order. On first pass, work the ones that you know off the bat and don't necessarily have to dig deep to solve.

2) Mark the NEC/NESC problems with a "2" and work on the second pass. That way you don't have to worry about going back and forth between the code books and other reference matl's.

3) Mark all problems with a "3" that you think you can solve after digging deeper in your reference matl's. Also, any code problems that you couldn't work on the 2nd pass should also be marked with a "3".

4) Mark all problems with a "4" that you really don't know but maybe can use solid engineering reason to solve. Hopefully by this time you only have about 20% of test left. I'm not saying I was fortunate enough to have this happen to me I'm just telling you my strategy.

5) Mark all problems with a "5" that you have no idea how to work. Assuming the light bulb doesn't come on for these, I would recommend doing a quick scan on the rest of your answers, seeing what letter is trending and go with that.

On some of the "4" and "5" the light bulb did come on for me after a 2nd or 3rd look. Hopefully that made up for any careless errors I might have made on 1-3. I actually used that same strategy to pass the CEM (Certified Energy Manager) exam in 2013.

Hopefully all this translates into a passing score but nonetheless I felt really good about my test prep. As a result of my cross referencing and various tabs I was able to quickly access a good amount of info. How you organize your references and sticking to a test strategy are just as important as knowing the material.


----------



## lisfs

KatyLied's prep is awesome!  To add to the prep for NEC &amp; NESC, you should always bring the right version referred to by the NCEES.  There ARE differences between different release year of NEC and NESC and your answers do make a difference which year you use (I know this for a fact through negative experience of others).  NESC questions may also appear more than you think.  Having a copy of NESC handy is a must.  These are easy points if you know where to get the answers quickly.  I copied the index of NEC and combined it with McHenry to keep in a thin project folder (the one with bent metal at the 3-ring locations to keep the sheets inside the folder).  I tabbed (A-Z) these indexes as well.  The reason I kept the index separately in a thin project folder is for easy &amp; quick access.  It's easier to have index on one side and then NEC on the other to reference quickly instead of having to flip through the thick NEC book.  This helped me save a lot of time.  I also indexed the solved sample exam questions in categories.  Engineering Economics formulas &amp; interest look-up tables are also helpful.


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

One other thing. Go check out the test site the day before. Know exactly where the room is. If you have a lot of books use a hand cart/truck. You'll get rattled if you get there the morning of and it takes awhile to find the room. On test day get there early. I took the test at a convention center and there was a gun show and an auto show going on the same day. I was glad I got there early and got a good parking spot. Bring your own lunch and eat it by yourself in your car. Restaurants can take too long to serve. Eating lunch with other test takers may lead to problem discussions and that leads to second guessing which leads to freaking out. (Sounds like an old DirectTV commercial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatyLied P.E.

Go to Wikipedia. Look up ANSI device numbers. Print out the list. Thank me later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayed

OldenEngineer said:


> KatyLied's prep is awesome!  To add to the prep for NEC &amp; NESC, you should always bring the right version referred to by the NCEES.  There ARE differences between different release year of NEC and NESC and your answers do make a difference which year you use (I know this for a fact through negative experience of others).  NESC questions may also appear more than you think.  Having a copy of NESC handy is a must.  These are easy points if you know where to get the answers quickly.  I copied the index of NEC and combined it with McHenry to keep in a thin project folder (the one with bent metal at the 3-ring locations to keep the sheets inside the folder).  I tabbed (A-Z) these indexes as well.  The reason I kept the index separately in a thin project folder is for easy &amp; quick access.  It's easier to have index on one side and then NEC on the other to reference quickly instead of having to flip through the thick NEC book.  This helped me save a lot of time.  I also indexed the solved sample exam questions in categories.  Engineering Economics formulas &amp; interest look-up tables are also helpful.


Not sure how there have been people who (literally) argued that it's a good idea to just bring the NESC index.


----------



## rg1

May look funny, lol but I need to know

1. We have to do the exam with NCEES supplied pencil.  They do not allow examinee's pen to be taken inside exam hall. Is it true? What kind of pencil is this do you have to sharpen it again and again. I mean many like me may not be comfortable writing with pencil.

2. What about rough work. Can you do it around or below the question (I have this habit) or a separate paper is provided. 

3. Can you carry hand written notes- only pen written/ only pencil written notes are allowed?


----------



## BigWheel

rg1 said:


> May look funny, lol but I need to know
> 
> 1. We have to do the exam with NCEES supplied pencil.  They do not allow examinee's pen to be taken inside exam hall. Is it true? What kind of pencil is this do you have to sharpen it again and again. I mean many like me may not be comfortable writing with pencil.
> 
> 2. What about rough work. Can you do it around or below the question (I have this habit) or a separate paper is provided.
> 
> 3. Can you carry hand written notes- only pen written/ only pencil written notes are allowed?


1. Yes, it's true you cannot bring any writing utensils into the exam hall. They provide a mechanical pencil with an eraser.

2. Yes, you get a scantron and a test booklet. You are only permitted to write, scribble, or otherwise mark ONLY those two items. If you are seen marking anything in your references during the test, they will disqualify your exam.

3. You can bring handwritten notes. There is no rule about it being in pen or pencil, but most people take their notes in pen for one reason. The proctor can ask to review your handwritten notes, or published references. If everything is in pen, you can unequivocally state that you didn't make those notes while in the exam since they don't permit pens in the exam hall. It would be more difficult to defend pencil-written notes.


----------



## rg1

BigWheel said:


> 1. Yes, it's true you cannot bring any writing utensils into the exam hall. They provide a mechanical pencil with an eraser.
> 
> 2. Yes, you get a scantron and a test booklet. You are only permitted to write, scribble, or otherwise mark ONLY those two items. If you are seen marking anything in your references during the test, they will disqualify your exam.
> 
> 3. You can bring handwritten notes. There is no rule about it being in pen or pencil, but most people take their notes in pen for one reason. The proctor can ask to review your handwritten notes, or published references. If everything is in pen, you can unequivocally state that you didn't make those notes while in the exam since they don't permit pens in the exam hall. It would be more difficult to defend pencil-written notes.


Thanks @Bigwheel . Helpful info.


----------



## Stephen2awesome

KatyLied P.E. said:


> Probably more than you want to know about my strategy and resources.  This is from a post of mine from several years back.  I put in about 300 hours. These were the books I took in with me.  This was my third time taking the test and I passed.  There was a 17 year gap between my 2nd and 3rd attempts.  The first two times I took the exam I had AOL and CompuServe accounts. ( Do some of you even know what those are?).  Thank God for the "internets" and its "world wide webs". :B
> 
> Two three ring binders. Composed of GA Tech material, solved problems, and miscellaneous info I printed from the internet. One of the binders was the GA Tech one. By the time I included all the supplemental info I had to split it in two. GA Tech really gives you a good foundation. It also has a good section on code and NESC. I also cross referenced information sections with sample test problems
> 
> Camara reference manual along with the associated sample test and solved problems. the reference manual came in handy but I did not really use the other two books.
> 
> Graffeo book. Electrical Engineers Guide to Passing the PE Exam. Handy reference manual good and concise. Good lighting and wattmeter info. I recommend a good cursory reading of this book. A nice amount of miscellaneous info which could come in handy. Good section on CT's. also has helpful sample test.
> 
> Complex Imaginary sample tests. Good sections on ideal transformers, motors, and code problems. Some problems are on par with actual exam problems.
> 
> Spin Up exams. Problems are not as difficult as exam problems but they focus on details which come in handy during exam.
> 
> NEC handbook, as opposed to actual NEC book. The additional, clear explanations worked better for me.
> 
> Grainger and Stevenson's Power System Analysis. I used it more as moral support than an actual reference.
> 
> NESC book. Focus more on NEC as opposed to NESC. I would recommend becoming familiar with the basic goals of NESC and what it covers and doesn't cover. If you read through NESC introduction I think that will be sufficient. There are some who've had different experiences with the NESC so make sure you take the book with you.
> 
> Complex Imaginary NEC drill book. I highly recommend getting this. Time was tight so I only worked through about a third of the book. the drills helped me become familiar with where the topics were located. As I attempted each problem I would underline the nouns in each question. then go to the index, look up the nouns and go from there. You just have to grind it out but if you use that process you should be able to answer the drill problems in 6 minutes or less. I felt really good about the NEC test questions as a result of this book.
> 
> As I worked through each sample test, if I couldn't find the answer in my reference book I would google it. I'd then print that info out and add to my notebook. A lot of this included PLC's, VFD's, GFCI's, harmonics, voltage classifications, short circuit calc, generation prime movers, load flows/bus types and any other subject I couldn't find.
> 
> NCEES sample test. Good overall study guide. Know different ways that the problems can be asked. I only carried in the 2011 edition but also had 2009. Problems are exactly the same. 2009 contained a lot of general info which is now found on NCEES website. My guess is NCEES wanted to be able to quickly update any rule/guideline changes. If I have to do it again I will spend a little more time on this test.
> 
> Finally spin-Up suggested a good test day strategy.
> 
> 1) Don't skip around the test but go through each problem in order. On first pass, work the ones that you know off the bat and don't necessarily have to dig deep to solve.
> 
> 2) Mark the NEC/NESC problems with a "2" and work on the second pass. That way you don't have to worry about going back and forth between the code books and other reference matl's.
> 
> 3) Mark all problems with a "3" that you think you can solve after digging deeper in your reference matl's. Also, any code problems that you couldn't work on the 2nd pass should also be marked with a "3".
> 
> 4) Mark all problems with a "4" that you really don't know but maybe can use solid engineering reason to solve. Hopefully by this time you only have about 20% of test left. I'm not saying I was fortunate enough to have this happen to me I'm just telling you my strategy.
> 
> 5) Mark all problems with a "5" that you have no idea how to work. Assuming the light bulb doesn't come on for these, I would recommend doing a quick scan on the rest of your answers, seeing what letter is trending and go with that.
> 
> On some of the "4" and "5" the light bulb did come on for me after a 2nd or 3rd look. Hopefully that made up for any careless errors I might have made on 1-3. I actually used that same strategy to pass the CEM (Certified Energy Manager) exam in 2013.
> 
> Hopefully all this translates into a passing score but nonetheless I felt really good about my test prep. As a result of my cross referencing and various tabs I was able to quickly access a good amount of info. How you organize your references and sticking to a test strategy are just as important as knowing the material.


I am going to do this since I signed up for the GT course for my 2nd attempt. I have all available (decent) practice exams.


----------



## ItsStudyTime!

This thread is old, but if someone finds themselves here looking for a study method that resonates with them, allow me to share mine which may offer a different take/approach to study that may resonate with you. Everyone is different, and studying is very personal.

This was my approach.


----------

